# Lucky Star shut down by FMCSA



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 8, 2013)

Another low-cost bus operator bites the dust. The FMCSA has shut down Lucky Star Bus on 6 June 2013. The company used to operate European buses on the popular Boston-New York route.

See this news release: http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/about/news/news-releases/2013/Lucky-Star.aspx.

Apparently some buses had damaged bodies and large holes in the bottom. Floors of the buses were reportedly damaged but not repaired. Lucky Star operated an fleet of Van Hool and Setra buses.


----------

